# Geox Fuji Altimara



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

An online retailer is selling Altimara 0.1 frames for 1500.00 bucks. They are team Geox colors which were mixed bright green, white and black. I have seen some pix on this forum. Not my favorite color combo but for that price what do you think? Seems like a killer price.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

wheelio said:


> An online retailer is selling Altimara 0.1 frames for 1500.00 bucks. They are team Geox colors which were mixed bright green, white and black. I have seen some pix on this forum. Not my favorite color combo but for that price what do you think? Seems like a killer price.


Are you talking about Colorado Cyclist?


----------



## mdinno (Mar 21, 2012)

I just got the frame and have it all together. I love it!!


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*Geox Altamira*

What do you think about the colors? I was told by CC that it's not as bright, as its been photo shopped . How's it ride? I just ordered mine, can't wait to build it and ride it. Any pix ?


----------



## mdinno (Mar 21, 2012)

wheelio said:


> What do you think about the colors? I was told by CC that it's not as bright, as its been photo shopped . How's it ride? I just ordered mine, can't wait to build it and ride it. Any pix ?


The colors are awesome, very bright IMO. It's got a massive down tube. The ride is great, the bike is stiff but not too stiff where it's a harsh ride. You will love it. Don't have any pics yet. I'm getting a new crank for it, along with DA 7900 shifters. I weighed her with all DA 7800 group with a FSA Team issue crank that is about four years old with Easton Tempestt II wheel set and it weighed 15.95 lbs. That number will go down with the new crank and shifters when I get them.


----------



## stanik63 (Apr 14, 2012)

Next week i plant to buy fuji SST 1.0 frameset 2012 from a bike-friend .
I want to know how much stiff is this frame and if with my ULTEGRA 2011 and shimano rs 80 wheels this bike ;ll be so fast i want???


----------

